# Sage accounts production - want to add P&L for second trade



## trg (29 Sep 2011)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the correct Forum but I'll chance it. 

I have a Sage Accounts Production package but no support contract.

Does anyone know how to add a second P&L to the accounts pages? I have a small client but he has 2 trades and I would like to present the P&L of both seperately but with one balance sheet. 

Any ideas? I have started copying groups but am getting stuck already and will take an age so said i'd ask if there is any other way around it. 

Thanks in advance

TRG


----------



## Yachtie (30 Sep 2011)

You'd need to purchase a second company licence. It's expensive though and if the second requirement is relatively small, it wouldn't be worth your while.


----------



## DB74 (30 Sep 2011)

It is possible to do it but you would have to be fairly familiar with the database and it will be a bit time-consuming but not too bad

The quickest way to do it would be to Duplicate the P&L page and set one P&L page up with, say Sales code 001 and all the 301-399 codes (administration expenses) as the expenses and then set the 2nd P&L up with Sales code 002 and all the 201-299 codes (distribution expenses) as the expenses

You will still have to do a bit of jigging around and it won't be fully perfect as regards the Groups but it will work and if it's just one client you can manually check that everything tots and away you go.




Yachtie said:


> You'd need to purchase a second company licence. It's expensive though and if the second requirement is relatively small, it wouldn't be worth your while.



I think you're mixing SAP with Sage Line 50


----------



## trg (3 Oct 2011)

Great, thanks very much


----------

